
Association of Autonomous Astronauts - glassworm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Association_of_Autonomous_Astronauts
======
FlyMoreRockets
Okay, I'm in. Funny, I've been active in rocketry (NewSpace and amateur
experimental) the entire time they've been around and this is the first time
hearing about them. I guess they're not building much in the way of hardware
yet. Still, it's been over 20 years, surely they'd have built something
significant in all that time.

Edit: researching the group a bit, it seems they are generally more int
performance art than actually building hardware.

